# Advice Please



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I had Corona in to the vet earlier this week for a dental cleaning, and they did full mouth x-rays at that time too. She ended up having to have 1 premolar extracted as it was broken.

Afterward, the Dr went through all of the x-rays with me and told me that Corona has "a bad Chihuahua mouth".. basically, she is already losing a lot of bone density in her jaws and she is at high risk for needing many/most of her teeth pulled (how soon depends on how quickly the bone is degenerating) as well as breaking her jaw at some point in her life.

She has recommended doing another set of rads in 4-6 months to get an idea of how quickly the bone loss is occurring. She said that it would be best to not let Corona have any hard chews, and to try feeding her Hill's t/d for the next 4-6 months to help keep her teeth clean.

So here's my dilemma.. I LOVE this vet, but I do not want to feed crappy t/d, I want to feed raw and give RMBs for dental health, but of course I don't want my girl to break any more teeth, or her jaw!

Thoughts?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would personally not want to compromise proper nutrition. If she were mine, I would continue feeding raw. I would stick to softer bones though such as lamb or cornish hen. I wouldn't give recreational bones at all. Bully sticks should be fine as they get softer when chewed. 

You could try some minces (ground) if you want. Or you could take a hammer and bash the bones in the meat to make it floppy.

I personally know of some old chihuahua's who have NO teeth and still eat raw happily and with no problems at all.

Edit: What kind of oral care do you do with her? I would be protecting the rest of those teeth! I'd recommend petzlife oral gel and daily brushing at the very minimum.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I grind chicken necks for mine. Great Northern & Maverick make good ones.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I use Petzlife gel occasionally. Unfortunately, even keeping her teeth sparkling clean wont save them if the bone keeps degenerating.


----------

